# should i breed my german shepherd with floppy ears?



## GermanShepherds

my German Shepherd has floppy ears and i want to know if its ok to breed him if he has floppy ears.


----------



## Catu

No, its not. Though from pics from previous post I doubt your dog is even a German shepherd. I suppose you don't have any kind of papers... do you?


----------



## GermanShepherds

Catu said:


> No, its not.


i just want to know why not because he has 1 ear up and 1 down.


----------



## gagsd

Still no.


----------



## GermanShepherds

gagsd said:


> Still no.


ok thank you!


----------



## KZoppa

No because floppy ears lead to weak genetics. Ears are supposed to be erect.


----------



## GermanShepherds

Catu said:


> No, its not. Though from pics from previous post I doubt your dog is even a German shepherd. I suppose you don't have any kind of papers... do you?


i do


----------



## selzer

No, it is not ok to breed him if the ears do not stand. It is genetic, and he will pass the fault on to his puppies.


----------



## Lucy Dog

GermanShepherds said:


> i do


What papers do you have? No way the dog you posted in that other thread is a purebred GSD. Mix maybe, but no way purebred.

Ears up or down, don't breed the dog.


----------



## GermanShepherds

Lucy Dog said:


> What papers do you have? No way the dog you posted in that other thread is a purebred GSD. Mix maybe, but no way purebred.
> 
> Ears up or down, don't breed the dog.


he is purebred. just cus one ear didnt go up doesnt mean that he isnt. some GSD are purebred and both their ears are down. sorry my dog isnt perfect.


----------



## Lucy Dog

The comment I made about him not being purebred had nothing to do with his ears...

But it really doesn't matter in the grand scheme of things. Just enjoy him as a pet and don't breed him.


----------



## Konotashi

The floppy ear isn't what makes him look like a mix. I looked at the pics also, and he's definitely not purebred. Still a gorgeous dog, but not purebred GSD, and should not be bred (even if he was purebred). 

What kind of papers do you have for him? If they're Continental Kennel Club, almost any dog can be registered as a purebred with them if the money is put in their pocket. 

If it's another kind of kennel club, it's also possible that another male got to the female while she was in heat. It's not uncommon for a bitch to have a litter sired by two different males.


----------



## GermanShepherds

Lucy Dog said:


> The comment I made about him not being purebred had nothing to do with his ears...
> 
> But it really doesn't matter in the grand scheme of things. Just enjoy him as a pet and don't breed him.


it kinda does cus some purebred GSD have floppy ears. and what your saying is that he isnt purebred cus he has a floppy ear.


----------



## GermanShepherds

Konotashi said:


> The floppy ear isn't what makes him look like a mix. I looked at the pics also, and he's definitely not purebred. Still a gorgeous dog, but not purebred GSD, and should not be bred (even if he was purebred).
> 
> What kind of papers do you have for him? If they're Continental Kennel Club, almost any dog can be registered as a purebred with them if the money is put in their pocket.
> 
> If it's another kind of kennel club, it's also possible that another male got to the female while she was in heat. It's not uncommon for a bitch to have a litter sired by two different males.


those pictures where when he was like 6 months he looks a lot different now.


----------



## selzer

GermanShepherds said:


> it kinda does cus some purebred GSD have floppy ears. and what your saying is that he isnt purebred cus he has a floppy ear.


No, they checked out your other posts, and think the dog doesn't look like a pure-bred GSD. Yes, some shepherds ears never stand. Those shepherds should not be bred. Even if only one ear hasn't stood. 

In fact, it is probably best if the dog is not bred if the ears were helped to stand. 

I am more concerned with the separation anxiety that you think most GSDs have.


----------



## Konotashi

GermanShepherds said:


> those pictures where when he was like 6 months he looks a lot different now.


Whether he was six months old or six years old in those photos, he won't evolve into a purebred.... 

Please don't breed your dog.


----------



## VickyHilton

I spent a little time trying to see pictures of your dog through old posts and gave up (sorry, lazy). Can you post a recent picture for me/us?


----------



## Konotashi




----------



## Anubis_Star

No because its highly unlikely your dog is purebred. Here is my dog at 6 months old and there's no denying what he is 

The snout is all wrong. Coat texture is inconsistent. If he is purebred he's very poorly bred. And although he may be a great dog, poor breeding brings along genetic inconsistencies. Both physically, hip dysplasia being the number one, and mentally, weak nerves and fear agression. As a breeder you should feel morally unethical if you produced a pup with such weak hips it had to be euthanized at a young age.

My older boy zeke is an amazing dog. But is the product of back yard breeding, doesnt fit the standard, and has hip dysplasia along with a genetic skin infection that means his nose is always cracked and bleeding. I would NEVER in a million years breed him. I love the breed too much.

Ears are very low on the list of reasons not to breed your dog

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cliffson1

I'm sure you have a nice dog, but besides the ears, there are many standard faults your dog possesses, these faults will be passed to pups. All German Shepherds should not be bred, you unfortunately have one of them. Nobody is trying to be mean, but you asked for advice and it is unanimous among responses that you shouldn't. We all see the same things....enjoy your dog!


----------



## Castlemaid

I'm sure he is a great dog and brings you tons of joy and love, but still, not a dog that should be bred. (hey, you asked!). Aside from the ear issue and the questionable pure-breed status, I was reading another post that he has separation anxiety? 

A good German Shepherd is solid of nerve, and does not have anxiety. That is a character flaw (doesn't make him any less of a wonderful pet, but pretty much disqualifies him from being considered breeding material). Separation anxiety is fear and insecurity - GSDs are supposed to be noble, courageous animals, and only those dogs that embody the essence of what a GSD should be should be bred.

Love your dog, be proud of him, enjoy him, but please don't breed him.


----------



## Neko

GermanShepherds said:


> he is purebred. just cus one ear didnt go up doesnt mean that he isnt. some GSD are purebred and both their ears are down. sorry my dog isnt perfect.


So if your dog is not perfect, why would you want to make more? does not sound like a great goal, sounds like you are interested in sending some pups to shelters to be put down. 

I hope this is just a troll post...


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

cliffson1 said:


> I'm sure you have a nice dog, but besides the ears, there are many standard faults your dog possesses, these faults will be passed to pups. All German Shepherds should not be bred, you unfortunately have one of them. Nobody is trying to be mean, but you asked for advice and it is unanimous among responses that you shouldn't. We all see the same things....enjoy your dog!


Well put.

We all love our dogs but that doesn't mean we should all breed them. There are, sadly, already too many 'good' dogs in the USA with MILLIONS getting put down in shelters each year due to lack of enough good homes. I know I don't need to add even the chance of a puppy coming from me going into that mix.

The only way I'd ever consider breeding is with the years of experience and knowledge to get to ----> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html

The fact his ear isn't up is just the one of many reasons to NOT breed. Hey, I never will either!!!


----------



## mandiah89

No you should not breed your dog... Irregardless of its non-standing ears it is not a pure bred GSD its very plain by the pictures, and if it is a pure bred GSD then it is a highly poor quality and poorly bred GSD that SHOULD NOT BE BRED... Enjoy him as a pet, have him fixed or leave him unaltered but do not bred him.


----------



## mehpenn

Dealing with farmers, I see a lot of working GSD's that don't exactly have that "show dog" appearance that a lot of people equate with the GSD. 
A lot of these working dogs have had tough lives, they've been beat up, trampled, bit, kicked, endured harsh weather conditions, be run through briar patches and all sorts of stuff, and a some of them, as a result, look similar to your dog. But the difference is, they didn't start out looking like that. They've earned their damaged ears and harsh coats and have talent that more than makes up for their dimished looks. A dog that starts out with those faults, even on a farm, wouldn't be considered breeding worthy. 

Your pup's personal traits aren't necessarily what the breed stands for and he's not accomplished enough to compensate for his lack of good physical traits, so a responsible person would see that obviously he's not the best candidate for anyone's breeding program. 

*But* that doesn't mean he isn't or can't be a great dog. My suggestion is to refocus your attention, away from breeding, have him neutered, and focus on making your dog outstanding for what he can be. Train him, help him earn a certificate, give him a job, something that makes him more exceptional. Breeding him isn't going to make him stand out and be noticed, teaching him to excel at a job is what's going to make him, and you as his handler, special.

Not all dogs are worthy of being bred, and to own one of these dogs and to accept that the dog isn't breeding worthy, does not mean you're a failure or your dog isn't valuable... it means you're responsible.


----------



## Merciel

mehpenn said:


> *But* that doesn't mean he isn't or can't be a great dog. My suggestion is to refocus your attention, away from breeding, have him neutered, and focus on making your dog outstanding for what he can be. Train him, help him earn a certificate, give him a job, something that makes him more exceptional. Breeding him isn't going to make him stand out and be noticed, teaching him to excel at a job is what's going to make him, and you as his handler, special.


Yepyep. This is an excellent suggestion and I agree 100%.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1

I sincerely hope the dog in the pictures never reproduces.


----------



## GermanShepherds

he is maskless that is why his snout looks different when he was a puppy he had a black snout and almost everything was black except for his paws and ears


----------



## GermanShepherds

Anubis_Star said:


> No because its highly unlikely your dog is purebred. Here is my dog at 6 months old and there's no denying what he is
> 
> The snout is all wrong. Coat texture is inconsistent. If he is purebred he's very poorly bred. And although he may be a great dog, poor breeding brings along genetic inconsistencies. Both physically, hip dysplasia being the number one, and mentally, weak nerves and fear agression. As a breeder you should feel morally unethical if you produced a pup with such weak hips it had to be euthanized at a young age.
> 
> My older boy zeke is an amazing dog. But is the product of back yard breeding, doesnt fit the standard, and has hip dysplasia along with a genetic skin infection that means his nose is always cracked and bleeding. I would NEVER in a million years breed him. I love the breed too much.
> 
> Ears are very low on the list of reasons not to breed your dog
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


he was 6 months at the time and i took the picture with my phone and it has crappy quality and he is maskless. but i bet you didnt know there can be maskless german shepherds did you


----------



## MiaMoo

GermanShepherds said:


> he was 6 months at the time and i took the picture with my phone and it has crappy quality and he is maskless. but i bet you didnt know there can be maskless german shepherds did you


It's not the lack of a mask that's throwing people off. The whole shape of the dog doesn't look German Shepherd. It's not about the coloring or the ears.


----------



## GermanShepherds

this is him today he turns almost all black in winter

https://sphotos-a-dfw.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/995990_361119934019087_1749768415_n.jpg


----------



## Jax08

You said you had papers? Can you please post his pedigree? Where is he registered at? AKC?


----------



## GermanShepherds

Jax08 said:


> You said you had papers? Can you please post his pedigree? Where is he registered at? AKC?[/QUOTE
> 
> i did i dont remember where i put them


----------



## Jax08

Where is he registered at?

Personally, he may be a purebred but a poorly bred one. Yes, most ppl here know GSD can be maskless (or a reverse mask which is common in some lines due to genetics). 

He's a cute dog. Neuter him. Enjoy him. When you are ready for another dog, buy one.


----------



## selzer

He looks like a fun dog. Have lots of fun with him. 

Unless you own the bitch, the only bitch that you will find to breed him to will be as poor an example -- conformation-wise, probably worse. And then the puppies will be lucky to have only as many problems as the sire and dam. 

Breeding is a tiny piece of the pie. It will make no difference to your dog not to be bred.


----------



## GermanShepherds

Jax08 said:


> Where is he registered at?
> 
> Personally, he may be a purebred but a poorly bred one. Yes, most ppl here know GSD can be maskless (or a reverse mask which is common in some lines due to genetics).
> 
> He's a cute dog. Neuter him. Enjoy him. When you are ready for another dog, buy one.


he probably was a poorly bred one


----------



## TrickyShepherd

I have to agree with the others... I absolutely wouldn't breed this dog.

1: Ears not erect is a fault and weak ears are genetic. Dog's with flaws shouldn't be bred.... especially, if the dog really has nothing else to give to the breed.

2: His pigment is washed out. Mask or no mask, he doesn't have good pigment.

3: He doesn't look pure at all. I'm not sure where the papers are from, but I wouldn't trust them for one minute. As someone I believe said earlier on here, a bitch CAN carry pups from more than one dog. If a breeder is not careful, the litter can be mixed. So although the breeders of your dog gave you papers and witnessed the breeding.... there's always a possibility that without careful precautions in place... this litter could have been double bred with a mix breed dog as their sire as well.

I have no idea what lines your dog is said to be from... but here's some pictures for comparison:

Zira:
Just about 6 months
















1yr








Now at almost 3









She's a female so she will be a little more feminine than a male (especially an intact male), but she is from American Show Lines (mostly just a mishmash of pet lines... no purpose in her breeding just puppy mill. She still has faults... but is 100% GSD) she does still resemble a GSD even with faults.

Here's a mature male... He's a german show line, 3yrs old here:


























I just have a hard time seeing a pure GSD with your boy. He may be a great pet and no doubt you should still love him to death and treat him no different.... but he should never sire a litter. He's cute, but not what I'd consider a breeding quality GSD. The looks alone would stop me.... that's without even knowing his temperament. 

Good luck to you and your dog. I'm sure he's still an awesome pet!


----------



## Nigel

While he certainly is a cute pup, he is not breeding quality. Most of us posting on this forum do not have dogs worthy of breeding. Let those who know do the breeding and just enjoy your dog for what he is, a nice pet.


----------



## cliffson1

He is not a purebred GS! Nice looking dog, but he is definitely not 100% GS.


----------



## Kahrg4

Pure or otherwise he is definitely a keeper! Love that smile.  But do agree with the others in regards to breeding.

The one thing that caught my attention was the amount of fur lining the inside of his upright ear in your latest pic. He may just have fuzzy ears, but you'll find quite a few northern/spitz breeds tend to have very heavily furred interiors of their ears too. These dogs also tend to have a pretty rounded stops to their snouts, kinda like his younger pics exhibit. Who knows, maybe a husky/malamute/spitz snuck in for a midnight romp with mom. Just a thought.


----------



## Catu

Looking at those white eyebrows I'd venture husky mix. 

You can make excuses for floppy ear, lack of mask, poor pigmentation, wrong texture of coat, poor structure... but those simply proves he is a mix.


----------



## wolfy dog

Looks more like a Chinook. I love his expression and his kind eyes.


----------



## mehpenn

He does sort of look like a Chinook, doesn't he?

Google Image Result for http://www.greatmountainchinooks.com/Index%2520Photos/New%2520Lens%2520022.jpg


----------



## lalachka

mehpenn said:


> He does sort of look like a Chinook, doesn't he?
> 
> Google Image Result for http://www.greatmountainchinooks.com/Index%2520Photos/New%2520Lens%2520022.jpg


That's such a cute dog!!! And yes, he does look exactly like OP's.


----------



## skam.xo

Very nice looking dog, as someone already posted - does look like a Chinook. But please do NOT breed him, as he is not purebred. You are not contributing anything to the GSD breed and producing more puppies than the world needs. Please neuter your pet.


----------



## jlhorowitz36

I would definitely agree with the husky mix comments. From an earlier pic if what I saw was this pet then I thought I saw some collie in it (again, not sure if that was him in the pic under the tree). 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SusiQ

I agree - I see collie as well. He's a cutie!


----------



## wolfy dog

Just because the advice is to not breed him ( I agree with this 100%), it shouldn't mean he needs to be neutered by default. Testosterone is just as healthy for non-breeding dogs. It is just a matter of being responsible by training, manging and watching him.


----------



## TriadGSD

i say NO also. you sould read the chart http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...r/149386-should-i-breed-my-dog-flowchart.html


----------



## trcy

I would think floppy ears is a defect in the breeding and should not be bred. The trait can be passed along to it's puppies. My dog has one testicle that has not descended. I know without a doubt I should not breed him and will not breed him.


----------



## Harry and Lola

No.

Breeding should only occur to benefit the breed and to breed for that ultimate German Shepherd for future progeny.


----------



## GSDlover143

No he just simply is a mix. Definitely part gsd but not full breed.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rbeckett

Unfortunately breeding a floppy eared dog will bring out that recessive trait and diminish the line. Pure rock solid dogs are the only ones who should be allowed to breed on a carefully planned program. I still love my floppy eared girl more than anything, but I got her spayed when she failed to meet the standard for a breeder. It is unfair to the dogs and eventually causes issues further down the line. So love em dearly and give them a safe and supportive home, but no puppies please...

Wheelchair Bob


----------



## alexg

cliffson1 said:


> He is not a purebred GS! Nice looking dog, but he is definitely not 100% GS.


I'd say about 50%


----------



## middleofnowhere

Let's assume he's purebred. People have pointed out his flaws and discouraged breeding. 
I think the board has forgotten to ask about health clearances and titles. (I might have missed a few pages of this thread). When I look for a pup, I want the parents to have health clearances and some working titles. That or I look at rescues or shelters.


----------



## Gregc

I se Collie in that snout.


----------



## katieliz

Just plain TOO MANY DOGS BEING BRED. No matter what he is...WHY do you want to breed dogs???


----------



## Cheyanna

Why do you want to breed is a good question. If you think it is an easy buck, it is not. No one with a quality female will choose your male. You will end up making puppies, you would pay people to take.

Tricky shepherd ... What is up with Zira? Her tongue too big? I love all the tongue out pics.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jax08

This thread is 4 months old. Pretty sure the OP has left the building


----------



## MichaelE

...and his little dog too...

Auf wiedersehen.


----------



## wolfstraum

The puppy pictures show a puppy with poor genetics for color, conformation and type. Could be purebred, teh sire looks to be a more typy dog and the dam is very low in type....a classic 'back yard' breeding pair with no thought or knowledge as to quality of type, conformation or character....

There are so many GSDs in shelters and being euthanized for lack of homes. Even well bred dogs who cost thousands of dollars end up in bad situations....this is NOT a breeding quality dog. This is a dog you love and who is lucky to have a good home....if you want another dog - rescue one....

Lee


----------



## TrickyShepherd

Cheyanna said:


> Tricky shepherd ... What is up with Zira? Her tongue too big? I love all the tongue out pics.
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Zira does have a long tongue, always has been too big for her. We also live in Florida, so it's extremely hot with high humidity year around. It's rare to be outside and not see the dogs with their tongues out, it's their internal A/C system.


----------



## blackshep

I have a beautiful PB GSD that I wouldn't even consider breeding. There's no shame in that, only the very best examples of the breed should be used to reproduce. Even if I did, I would never consider breeding her to a dog with obvious faults in its conformation and temperament (if it has anxiety issues, as others have mentioned). I would be looking for a dog who's got titles (proving it's ability to work), outstanding temperament and conformation, had all the health checks done (have you had OFA hips, elbows etc checked? Have you tested for DM, thyroid, eyes?)


Leave breeding to the pros.

Your dog looks very sweet, but the ear, the washed out pigment, the anxiety issues, he's just not a candidate for breeding, but that does not mean you can't do many other things with him.

Why not get your dog involved in some sports and see if you can get some titles on him? I've started scent work with my GSD and we have having so much fun with it. There are many better ways to enjoy and be proud of your dog besides breeding it.

Good luck!


----------



## blackshep

Jax08 said:


> This thread is 4 months old. Pretty sure the OP has left the building


Oh, I just saw this lol


----------

